# A couple more snakes



## jackrat (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got in.Found a couple more this evening.First was a 37" canebrake with 10 rattles.

















Then a 4' black rat snake


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 23, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm certainly glad I don't live anywhere near where you live!!! We DO have garter snakes and the occasional gopher snake, however, it is usually a very long time between sightings...and it can't be too long to suit me!!! At my daughter's house, there are more frequent snake sightings, but that's because she has 5 Jack Russell terriers. And the snakes that she sees are usually dead!


----------



## jackrat (Jul 23, 2010)

We usually don't see this many rattlesnakes around here.They are plentiful this year for some reason.


----------



## Isa (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the pics!! My favorite is the second one, wow!!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmmm, I like how you are NOT looking at the camera when the snake's head is at that "sensitive" level. Smart move.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL You noticed that too.I was saying something to that effect as the picture was being taken.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice work. Male?


----------



## jackrat (Jul 26, 2010)

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 26, 2010)

I was referring to the Canebrake. Don't matter. Healthy looking though.


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a really good looking Canebrake. What do you do with them after you take their pictures?


----------



## jackrat (Jul 27, 2010)

I let them go on their way.Just move them off the road.There is a nicer canebrake and a pygmy in an earlier thread I posted.


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm glad you move them off the road. Pancake snakes make me sad inside.  I'll definitely check out that thread.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 27, 2010)

jackrat said:


> I let them go on their way.Just move them off the road.There is a nicer canebrake and a pygmy in an earlier thread I posted.



Yeah, if I ever get another rattler it'll be a Hopi. They only get to 2 feet.


----------

